# Mangia didn't make it



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I treated her twice in the past year for "starvation". This was the third time that she presented with not walking and starved. She ate every day, and was eager for treats. Unfortunately, It didn't help.

I'm posting this here because I've used "Death by Vodka" 4 times now and it took an hour sometimes, but they all died. I use between 30-40 ml for them. Sure beats any other way except an axe, but this is less violent.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Aw man! That bites!

So sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had 12 Crele Polish. Now I have 2. Hannah, and this rooster that screams like a girl. I guess they were not a hardy type of Polish.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, Sem. I know it's hard to lose even one of them. When they've been around a while it makes it so much harder.


----------



## Feline (Nov 8, 2015)

Oh that's really sad 
She looked so cute too in that picture


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Thankyou for the support.


----------

